# GSM 175 - Spouse (dependent) functional english proof



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I understand that second installment fee is not required if dependent of GSM 175 applicant meets the functional english requirement.

What are the documents other than IELTS are accepted as proof for "Functional english" requirement for spouse (dependent) in GSM 175 application?

My wife has completed Bachelor in Engineering (obviously english medium), does this degree certificate is accepted as a proof for "Functional english requirement" ?

Is it mandatory to provide the proof of functional english requirment for spouse during the initial application submission? 

I'm thinking to submit my application (primary applicant) first and then in couple of months I can get my wife to complete IELTS and add the certificates to the application. 

Will DIAC accept this? 

Please advice.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanands2007 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi , 

Their are 2 options , 

1) you need to get a certificate from the university that she had completed her course in English , also from her pre uni and school .
2) she need to take IELTS and score min of 4.5 in all 4 sections (getting 4.5 is very easy ) .

I felt second option was easier hence asked my wife to take IELTS , 

It's always better you have IELTS result before apply the visa , you can speak to DIAC on same to clarify .

Regards 
San


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

sanands2007 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Their are 2 options ,
> 
> ...


Thanks San


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Thanks San


Hi,
Could you tell me what did u finally do...ILTES for wife? or her certificates of her education?

I have a question on my wife's English language eligibility.
She has completed her Masters In Business Administration(Post Graduate Degree) . The complete course was of 2 years, full time and was conducted only in ENGLISH.


Did you speak to DIAC? is there any way to do it?

thanks
sandeep


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> I have a question on my wife's English language eligibility.
> She has completed her Masters In Business Administration(Post Graduate Degree) . The complete course was of 2 years, full time and was conducted only in ENGLISH.


Hi Sandeep,

Your wife shouldn't need to give an IELTS test. All she has to do is get a letter on her MBA college stating that she completed her entire course over the duration of 2 years in English. These are the requirements for functional English per DIAC:

You must provide one of the following:

your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 
*Important*: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.
evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English
evidence that you have completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English
evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
[*]your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or
[*]at least five years of secondary education.​


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

sadie_ said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Your wife shouldn't need to give an IELTS test. All she has to do is get a letter on her MBA college stating that she completed her entire course over the duration of 2 years in English. These are the requirements for functional English per DIAC:
> 
> ...


thanks sadie,
could you tell me if my wifes mba degree with language letter from her college be the only docs needed or do i need to submit, her commerce degree...her school certificates?????

thanks
sandeepraj


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

sandeepraj said:


> thanks sadie,
> could you tell me if my wifes mba degree with language letter from her college be the only docs needed or do i need to submit, her commerce degree...her school certificates?????
> 
> thanks
> sandeepraj


Sandeep,


If you carefully read the point, it says "One of the document" so it is not mandatory to collect for all the courses. Your wife's MBA will be sufficient, but if you feel that you can manage to get for the other courses as well, no harm in attaching them too.

For my case, though I got the letter from university for her B.E, I've also got letter from her school too. Because it was too easy for us to get a letter from her school. And also I've attached her work experience (as Software engineer in an MNC). I beleive there is no harm in providing more documents, but if it is going to take lot of time for you, stick to the core document (MBA alone).

Hope this helps.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Sandeep,
> 
> 
> If you carefully read the point, it says "One of the document" so it is not mandatory to collect for all the courses. Your wife's MBA will be sufficient, but if you feel that you can manage to get for the other courses as well, no harm in attaching them too.
> ...


thanks a lot..it really helps


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,
How did people get a letter..was it like you wrote it on a plain paper and got university stamp on it????? my wife's university is not ready to give any such letter sadly..

sandeepraj


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi,
> How did people get a letter..was it like you wrote it on a plain paper and got university stamp on it????? my wife's university is not ready to give any such letter sadly..
> 
> sandeepraj


Hi sandeep;
the letter needs to be on a college/univ letterhead...
unfortunately the plain paper thing will not work..
give it a try though but its highly unlikely that DIAC will accept it..


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks for your replies.
Will it be ok to get a letter from college where she studied, the problem is.that marksheets dont mention the name of the college..they mention the name of the university which it was affiliated to..Universtity is not giving the letter...but college is ready to give it on their leader head.....


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,
Is there any one on the forum who has got the letter from Mumbai University.
Ineed to know the process.
Will be thankful

thanks
sandeepraj


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

thats perfectly fine..
I did the same thing..
college gave the letter and it worked..


sandeepraj said:


> thanks for your replies.
> Will it be ok to get a letter from college where she studied, the problem is.that marksheets dont mention the name of the college..they mention the name of the university which it was affiliated to..Universtity is not giving the letter...but college is ready to give it on their leader head.....


----------



## ravinder608 (Mar 10, 2012)

HI all, i am filing the 175 this week. My wife is a B.E Graduate. Will her degree certificate alone will work or do i need to mandatorily furnish the letter from University stating the degree was done in English.

Also, are the marksheets also required to be submitted? kindly clarify.


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi sandeep;
> the letter needs to be on a college/univ letterhead...
> unfortunately the plain paper thing will not work..
> give it a try though but its highly unlikely that DIAC will accept it..


Hi All, My wife has achieved a band of 5.0, however her reading score is only 4.0. Is this a cause of concern? Kindly clarify.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

I think you need 4.5 for her ..try and get the college letter stating this was done in English .that way you should be ok


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

ramhind said:


> Hi All, My wife has achieved a band of 5.0, however her reading score is only 4.0. Is this a cause of concern? Kindly clarify.


hi Ramhind,
The DIAC requirement for dependents Functional English is :

_your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. _

I take this to mean that you need an overall 4.5 Score, Individual scores should not matter.

For the main Applicant the website states clearly that the score needs to be on each individual component.

_IELTS Test Report Form (TRF) Number to show you have a band score of at least six on each of the four components – speaking, reading, listening and writing_

So I would not be too worried about the reading score as the overall band is above 4.5
you can always support the application with a language proof of education in english.

Footinmouth


----------



## tacha (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All, 

new to this forum, i didnt know about this criteria above. 
A letter from the secondary school that medium of instruction was in english would suffice to proove functional english for my dependent? 

But if that dates back about* 15yrs *ago, I doubt that it would be enough?! 

Please let me know wat u think?


THanks & Cheers, 
Tacha


----------



## sonal.vaidya1 (Oct 26, 2012)

HI All, 

can some one please send me the format which i can consider to write my university for functional English requirement proof. Any help would be very helpful .. Regards


----------



## ASI001 (Oct 16, 2013)

sadie_ said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Your wife shouldn't need to give an IELTS test. All she has to do is get a letter on her MBA college stating that she completed her entire course over the duration of 2 years in English. These are the requirements for functional English per DIAC:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sadie!!!

I also wanna know that after getting certificate from college on their letterhead proving that the course has been studied in English language, still do we need to get that certificate notarized?

And, what all things are required while filing for spouse VISA like:
1. Do we need to have a new passport having spouse name mentioned or marriage certificate is enough to proof the relationship?
2. Do we need to have a Joint Account as well to show that our dependent is also financially supported?

If you can also help us to provide the list of other docs as well which must be required at the time of filing the application, then it would really helpful.


----------



## ASI001 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Sadie!!!

I also wanna know that after getting certificate from college on their letterhead proving that the course has been studied in English language, still do we need to get that certificate notarized?

And, what all things are required while filing for spouse VISA like:
1. Do we need to have a new passport having spouse name mentioned or marriage certificate is enough to proof the relationship?
2. Do we need to have a Joint Account as well to show that our dependent is also financially supported?

If you can also help us to provide the list of other docs as well which must be required at the time of filing the application, then it would really helpful.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04 (Jul 31, 2013)

sandeepraj said:


> thanks sadie,
> could you tell me if my wifes mba degree with language letter from her college be the only docs needed or do i need to submit, her commerce degree...her school certificates?????
> 
> thanks
> sandeepraj


Hi Sandeepraj,

I am applying for 190 visa and have got a letter for my wife's function english proficiency from her college which states following:

_1. ABC has done EFG course from our university

2. ABC has been the student of our college from OCT-2007 to Oct- 2011.

3. The medium of instruction at XYZ university is English._

Please let me know if this is good to be considered for the function english proficiency.


----------

